
Invest in SMS Marketing in 2020 - AnnYaroshenko
https://bsg.world/products/bulk-sms/
======
AnnYaroshenko
\- No restrictions. Sending info in messengers requires accounts for both the
recipient and sender, as well as a free access to the Internet. In addition,
it is possible that the client user does not have the necessary software at
all. In order to avoid any difficulties, there is the SMS mailing. The
information that you want to share with the client will be delivered
regardless of the availability of a connection to the World Wide Web. \-
Automation using RCS. New transmission standards are not supported by all
mobile devices. The RCS function allows delivery of messages regardless of the
recipient's device characteristics. The information is converted to the
required format, so it is sufficient to check the status of MNP. \- Safety.
E-mails from unknown senders are being opened less and less frequently. The
desire to ensure security and preserve confidential data causes messages from
strangers to be ignored. SMS, in turn, carries no danger. The recipient does
not need much time to read it and the message is less likely to be considered
spam. \- Minimum amount of time. It takes more time to read an email.
Answering managers' calls is not always convenient. For these reasons, SMS is
considered one of the easiest ways to communicate. The minimum of superfluous
text and the maximum of sense bribe customers, who in 98% of cases will read
the message. \- Customization. Soulless texts do not arouse interest. A letter
that starts with a personal message is more likely to attract attention,
clients like to hear or see their name. In most cases, recipients will provide
personal information themselves, so using it can be at your advantage.

